# xorg-server-1.6 macht probleme mit key repeat delay

## michel7

Komischerweise ist das Key repeat delay mit dem neuen Xorg verändert worden. Obwohl ich keinerlei configs bearbeitet habe. Und zwar dauert es jetzt ca. 1-1.5sek wenn man eine Taste drückt und gedruckt hält bis die Wiederholung eintritt. Ist recht ungewöhnlich für mich. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Bzw. gibts evtl. Lösungsansätze?

<merge key="input.x11_options.AutoRepeat" type="string">250 30</merge> in die 10-x11-input.fdi einzutragen hat leider nichts gebracht.

----------

## Josef.95

Evtl. liegt es auch an der Version

xkeyboard-config-1.6

mit dieser hab ich hier auch einige Probleme, zb funkt

Strg+Alt+Backspace

zum X killen nicht mehr.

Ich hab diese Version bei mir erst mal maskiert, mit der 1.5er ist alles in Butter..

----------

## michel7

downgrade auf xkeyboard-config-1.5 brachte leider keine abhilfe ...

----------

## michel7

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> zb funkt
> 
> Strg+Alt+Backspace
> 
> zum X killen nicht mehr

 

wirf mal nen blick auf http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.6-upgrade-guide.xml .. da ist dein problem nämlich behandelt ...

----------

## Josef.95

 *michel7 wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   zb funkt
> 
> Strg+Alt+Backspace
> 
> zum X killen nicht mehr 
> ...

 Hehe, besten dank !!

----------

